# PRP Spouse 26(B) - Quality Assurance



## Su_SA (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi All, 

So, today I got a hold of DHA contact center who advised me that my prp application is with the quality assurance department. However when I phoned them in June 2019 I was advised that in april it was processed and would be send to the adjudicator for recommendation. I have applied for the PRP spouse 26B in June 2018.
What does DHA mean with these jargon?

Thanks!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Su_SA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So, today I got a hold of DHA contact center who advised me that my prp application is with the quality assurance department. However when I phoned them in June 2019 I was advised that in april it was processed and would be send to the adjudicator for recommendation. I have applied for the PRP spouse 26B in June 2018.
> What does DHA mean with these jargon?
> ...


I might be wrong. I have call the DHA's number and asked someone on the other end. She told me that the first step of the whole reviewing process is QA (Quality Assuruance).

According my pass experience at VFS, the QA means someone gave your file and all submitted documents a review and then comes up with a initial opion of your application.

Then, your file will be sent to an adjudicator for a second review. 

If the adjudicator agrees the QA opinion, your application will be forwarded to the printing room to print out the letter for Director General of DHA, his final approval and signature.

I GUESS, if there is any difference between the first and second opinion, your application might be sent back to QA for a further review. 

But basically the whole reviewing process is more or less of a black box. Not very much information is disclosed.

Keep calling DHA every week and check the progress might help you obtain a little better understanding about progress of your application.

OR you can just ASK the people at the other end to explain the steps of the process and what he/she says.


----------



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

I have been trying the DHA call center since Friday, can't get through. Has anyone encountered same issue?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Leaflet said:


> I have been trying the DHA call center since Friday, can't get through. Has anyone encountered same issue?


Yes, just goes silent. No options.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

you keep trying multi multi multiple times. It eventually goes through.


----------



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

I collected my PRP this morning,so surreal. Next step is ID application.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Leaflet said:


> I collected my PRP this morning,so surreal. Next step is ID application.


When did you apply?


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

I applied in March 2019.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Leaflet said:


> I applied in March 2019.


Hi, Leaflet,

Please keep it clear that you applied through* 27(b), or extraordinary skills*, NOT 26(b), spouse.

The topic here is 26(b) application.

What I heard is that you need to wait for at least one year to get it.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Leaflet said:


> I applied in March 2019.




Have you called DHA, what stages is your application?


----------



## Babar Anjum (8 mo ago)

I applied my permanent residence permit spouse 26b in January 2019 and I got called 10th July 2020 from home affair they ask me some questions .after that i call dha they said your application still recommendations by aadjudicator. Now I email dha 6th May 2022 they said your application on 1st Quality assurance. Anyone please can explain me what is going on to my application. Anybody share their experiences


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Oh, boy, I heard there were 4 stages of quality assurance, and you are still on first stage after you applied PR in January 2019. This backlog is killing.


----------

